# Sinn watches worth it?



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi - I saw a thread on here from around 2008 discussing at that time, price rises in Sinn watches and comparisons to other brands, even such as Omega. Particularly with discounts you can get on brands such as Hamilton and Omega but not Sinn. That was obviously a while ago and I don't know what has gone on since.

Do you consider Sinn a good to great value for money? I really like the brand and history and have some times to Germany given the amount of time I work/travel there. But has Sinn become too expensive you think? For starting a collection and building upon it, i wonder if it's better value or perhaps at least, higher priority to look at a discounted watch that is considered more iconic (ie Omega speedmaster) first and then maybe delve into Sinn later. Compared to starting with a Sinn which is what I have been thinking of.

thanks a lot for any thoughts.,
Brett


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

Sinn raise their price every year without fail, but the price rises reflect inflation and incremental improvements in models (mostly the former). They don't appear to do any mass marketing to speak of, endorse no celebrities and never ever discount...to anyone. The guy who took a 142/140 into space paid full whack. You could reasonably conclude that they do not make a huge margin on their watches, and therefore can't afford to discount. I'll refrain from speculation on Swatch group margins.

No mechanical watch is good value as a timekeeper, and a collection should be made up of pieces you love to wear - I would not advise intellectualising the process. If you really want to split hairs on value, compare movement quality / grade, fit and finish (from actually handling all the pieces you're weighing up) and technical specs like WR or lume duration or something. Auto v hand wind might also be a consideration.

Edit: economies of scale play a huge part on the discount front, all other things being equal. Sinn production runs are in the high 100s per model, rather than the 1000s or 10000s.

Just a guess, but the fact that you don't have a specific model in mind tells me you're not really sold on them aesthetically, in which case grab the Omega.




Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Yes Sinn is on the expensive side now for what you get. Prices have gone up over the years. To be fair this is common practice by just about every "luxury" watch brand out there. The key consideration here should not be what others think but what YOU the future potential owner of Sinn watch think? Do you like the watch, brand etc? If yes, then would you pay X amount of money to own it? If yes to both then it is worth it to you. Right?

Personally though I find them expensive, no one else makes a diver with design like he U1 or instrument chronographs quite like their 140 and 144 series, hence for those I think they are worth it to me. For their more pedestrian watches like 556/856 etc...not so much.

So it's a highly personal choice. No watch in this price tier is ever truly worth it based on pure cold logic....

Hey I know I can be pretty illogical and twisted when it comes to watches and value blah blah blah...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd rather be Sinning

I initially had it down to a U1 or a Nomos Tangente as my big watch purchase for 2014. The U1 eventually won out and I think I made the right decision, although i still plan on picking up the Nomos in 2015. Overall, I REALLY like my U1... and although unorthodox, I wear it with a suit frequently.









As far as future Sinn purchases are concerned, I plan on picking up an 856i as soon as they make one and prolly a 103 at some point. There is nothing like a Sinn bracelet. Sinn 4 lyfe!


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Agreed and thanks for your points. I understand. If rather something a bit different from just normal omega first up. I like several of the Sinn lineup. Just want to pick something that is good for general use. Engineering work place. Think though 556 is a bit plain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

I haven't owned a Sinn yet but am looking for something I'm not afraid to rough up a bit, I think this one actually looks better with a few battle scars. As for if its worth the money, as said above it is a personal choice but I am ok with paying the asking price


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Actually that one is definitely on my list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaplain (Dec 2, 2013)

I can tell you without a doubt that I got more from Sinn for the money than any watch. I also was living in Germany and thus saved about $300 dollars off what I would have paid in the US. Even so, it's worth it. Their metal is awesome and they own SUG which does their own in house metal work. The bracelet on my 556 is on par with or better than Omega and Rolex (I have not seen Rolex's new metal, I've heard it's amazing, but not $7K more amazing). I've got the same movement in my watch as a Tudor for a third of the price. Sapphire, Top Grade ETA or Sellita 200. The screw down crown is solid and easy to use. 200 meter WR, classic Sinn styling, a watch that other's build a homage for, shall I go on?

Check out this post by a recent watch flipper: you'll notice which watch he really liked and there are some good ones on his list:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/lets-see-your-2014-flips-1350841.html#post10927665

When I put my Sinn on, it becomes a part of me. I love my other watches, but I know when I'm wearing them. I wear my Sinn like an extension of my body.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

You still get more way money for the dollar with German watches than Swiss. Better invest in one before the general public finds out.


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Appreciate your thoughts. I go to Germany a lot. Should I get one over there rather than in the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

brettstark said:


> Thanks a lot. Appreciate your thoughts. I go to Germany a lot. Should I get one over there rather than in the US?


Yes, visit the Sinn factory in Frankfurt. Allow enough time
to look at all the watches. Buy your new watch there.
Sinn will credit you the VAT when you leave the EU.

Merry Christmas.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Assuming you live in the States, you know what they go for at Watchbuys. I'd check the price you can get at a AD in Germany with a possible discount and figure in the VAT savings and make your decision based on the difference in price. Advantage from Watchbuys is that you would have the 24-48 hour to return it, however, if do your research on the watch you want you probably will not have buyers remorse.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I think you get pretty good value when buying a Sinn watch in terms of technology and durability. Watches like the 757/857, U1 etc. represent good bang for the buck. At the higher end of the range ($4k-$5K) I think the value proposition does start to come into question. But I think it ultimately comes down to what you're looking for in a watch. If you want a pure tool watch then I'd take a Sinn over something like an Omega Speedmaster (which I also own). On the other hand, if you're looking for something sporty, iconic but a bit more upscale in terms of finishing, then the Speedmaster is a great choice. But it's not going to take the abuse that a Tegimented Sinn would and still look like new. Factor in how you intend to use the watch and that might help you make an informed decision.

6 year old Sinn 857UTC, worn a lot and still looks new


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks. I really like the 857. Guess I want both Speedmaster and Sinn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

logan2z said:


> I think you get pretty good value when buying a Sinn watch in terms of technology and durability. Watches like the 757/857, U1 etc. represent good bang for the buck. At the higher end of the range ($4k-$5K) I think the value proposition does start to come into question. But I think it ultimately comes down to what you're looking for in a watch. If you want a pure tool watch then I'd take a Sinn over something like an Omega Speedmaster (which I also own). On the other hand, if you're looking for something sporty, iconic but a bit more upscale in terms of finishing, then the Speedmaster is a great choice. But it's not going to take the abuse that a Tegimented Sinn would and still look like new. Factor in how you intend to use the watch and that might help you make an informed decision.
> 
> 6 year old Sinn 857UTC, worn a lot and still looks new


I concur with logo2z. The simpler Sinn are excellent value and will last a long time. I'm not a fan of expensive Sinn like EZM10, just too much esoteric tech that add little benefit to justify the additional cost.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ten13th said:


> I concur with logo2z. The simpler Sinn are excellent value and will last a long time. I'm not a fan of expensive Sinn like EZM10, just too much esoteric tech that add little benefit to justify the additional cost.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk











respectfully...i disagree..all functional...I use mine flying privately...skippering charter boats,working in ripening/degreening rooms (the EZM 10 and the 156 time ethylene injections flawlessly as well as hitting marks above) transition into heavy earthmoving equipment and go to the boardroom....but best of all get down to the local take away for fish and chips with the Kids.....all the best Dave


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Dave I want your life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

brettstark said:


> Dave I want your life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Top Stuff Brett.....we will get the crumbed sea scallops!! With the fish and a few Sips!! all the best Dave


----------

